# Do rats like the taste of earwax?



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Our boys normally don't chew on any of our stuff (lucky for us!) but they'll go to town on any earbuds they can get their paws on. I'm curious if anyone else has noticed a predilection for earwax


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe it's the plastic/rubbery bits on earbuds that they like? But then again, my rats don't chew on earbuds. Instead they like to get into my ears... and if they get a chance they nip at my ears.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine don't show any over interest in our ears. However I have several that want in our mouths. Especially if I happen to be drinking something yummy, such as tea or a mocha. What is especially weird about it, is they really don't want my mocha or tea from a cup..just out of my mouth. Me and the fur kids have had several discussions about this being uncouth behavior. So far they don't seem to care about etiquette.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine sure as heck do. I keep my ears clean, but they all love to stuff their noses in there and explore.


----------

